# Has anyone been to the SANA clinic in Kharkov Ukraine for DEIVF?



## malabar girl

Just a newbee and wanting to know if anyone has been through the SANA clinic in Kharkov or the La Vita Felice?? Can not find anything on the message boards. thanks lynne


----------



## fairywings

and welcome to Fertility Friends Lynne 

Here is the link for the Ukraine, in case you still have not found it  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=358.0

Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some other links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## kare72

Hi we are in process of going through La Vita Felice and Sana.  We will be travelling there in mid March so i cant give you too much info as of yet but will be happy to do so when we come back


----------



## malabar girl

hi Kare72 thanks for the reply my 1st one. I am 48 and live in sydney I have 2 DD 17 and 10yrs. DH has no children so this will be one for him. So looking at Altra Vita in Moscow seems to have a lot of positives going for it from what I can find on the web. I am so isolated as it is so far from Australia and to try and get away without people know what we are doing is dificuilt. But please let me know how you go in the ukraine. Are you having DEIVF?? Did you chose the donor via a photograh?? Good luck Lynne


----------



## kare72

Hi I am sorry not to get back to you sooner.  We are going with donor egg and have chosen one through photos.  We will be picking surro when we get to Ukraine.  We are flying there on Monday and have first appt on Tues and Wed and we will be flying back on Friday. I will post on sat and let you know how I get on.  We are in Ireland but it just seems so difficult to find any information.  I dont know anythig about alta vista unfortunately but I hope you get some information to make your decision easier. Talk soon, Karen


----------



## malabar girl

HI Karen hope all goes well for you look forward to hearing all the news when you arrive back. I am in the process of gathering all my tests togther to see if they accept me on the program at Altra Vita. regards Lynne


----------



## KtHK

KAre72
Who did you go through to choose donor with photos?  I have been trying to go with Isida but lots of problems, messing about, extra tests requested when they had already been sent, missed holiday targets, unanswered questions and numerous delays and changes in their requirements so getting very frustrated. 
Considering all options at the moment so would appreciate knowing where you went.  Intersono website is constantly broken now though when it worked before they still did not answer although I heard they had a good data base online for donors.  searthing hear for any direct email that works for them but giving up quickly.

Thanks!


----------



## SandraNL

I was wondering if any of you had luck at the SANA clinic. We have done two IVF attempts with a surrogate mother. Once with my own eggs, but I only had one egg. The doctor told us that it was not an option to cancel this attempt, which I think is a little bit strange because in most countries they cancel with less than 3 eggs. The second attempt was with an egg donor. She had 25 follicles and 20 eggs: 11 embryo's at day3 and 3 embryo's of bad quality at day 5. This resulted in a miscarriage.

Isn't it strange that they accept a donor with such a high stimulation? In Europe they are aiming at 10-12 eggs and with such a high stimulation you are not accepted in the donor programme. The SANA clinic told us that the miscarriage was due to bad quality of sperm. We had two second opinions in Europe and both doctors did not agree with their explanation, they thought the problem was a high stimulation of the donor. 

The communication with the SANA clinic is absolutely complicated. They ignore complaints and just say it is your own fault when you don't succeed with an attempt. They probably don't understand that for us it is a lot of money we have been paying them. Does any of you have the same experiences? Or did we just have bad luck with them?

Sandra


----------



## malabar girl

HI Sandra thats sound terrible I am so sorry for you and your DH. I don't know anything about the Ukraine as I went to Athens to the Genesis Hospital for DEIVF and had my 1st attempt on the 1st of may and was a BFN so I am going back on the 2nd July for my 2nd tx. Good luck and hope you get the information you need soon.


----------

